# Holo Launcher



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

So I was just messing around and just to let you know I am running eternity infected, r248 I think so here it is. I installed a Holo launcher apk I found on my sd card to see if it would work and Lo behold it installed and actually works! After one force close it has been rather surprisingly smooth so try it out if you're interested!

Edit: lol forgot the dl link 
Here it is!

http://db.tt/LcWmehS7 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm might try this...I am using ADW EX right now with ICS theme so it looks exactly the same though haha


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

karthikram93 said:


> So I was just messing around and just to let you know I am running eternity infected, r248 I think so here it is. I installed a Holo launcher apk I found on my sd card to see if it would work and Lo behold it installed and actually works! After one force close it has been rather surprisingly smooth so try it out if you're interested!
> 
> Edit: lol forgot the dl link
> Here it is!
> ...


Sounds interesting. I'll give this a try, thanks.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

nice launcher but not for me cuz it doesn't do scrollable widgets


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Great launcher! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for this! Pretty similar to the galaxy nexus!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tried it out, and must say, it is very impressive. Apart from missing scrollable widgets support, this thing is pretty slick. However, those scrollable widgets are a dealbreaker for me, but I'll definitely have to keep an eye on this project. Good find, OP!


----------



## snips (Mar 26, 2012)

scrollable widget support was just added in their new release


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

snips said:


> scrollable widget support was just added in their new release


saw that. Got any widget suggestions?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

gonna have to give this a go. i'm kinda sick of how "bloated" go launcher feels. i want lean and mean! thank you for the heads up, OP.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

tried holo. i really like it, and it's great that it's still under active development. read today that one of the developers of the darkhorse theme, jonathanphx1 is working a theme for holo launcher, great news for sure.

http://www.teambamf.net/topic/1094-thememod-42712-dark-horse-forever-v177-for-skyraider/page__st__980


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just officially tried this out and it is sweeett...the only thing I would add is the option to go back to main dock after using an application on the second or third dock page like you can in ADW EX


----------

